
I retired at 30. The best part isn't leisure – it's freedom - joeyespo
http://www.vox.com/2015/7/27/9023415/mr-money-mustache-retirement
======
toomuchtodo
Might be helpful to those interested in pursuing this:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence](https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence)

TL;DR Live well below your means, save as much as you can.

~~~
jazzyk
I agree and I practice what he preaches. The term financial independence may
be misleading, though. It is more of a financial cushion/security than
independence.

